# Way too much information for me, you may love this...



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Mathematical proof of the efficiency of honeycombs. I thinks.
http://www.sciencenews.org/sn_arc99/7_24_99/bob2.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've always liked this site because there is a lot of interesting info, like the angle of a cell (13 to 15 degrees) or the thickness of a cell wall (0.1 millimeter thick +- 0.002 mm) etc.


----------

